# Variadas fotos de LIMA que Ud. no se puede perder !



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Excelentes las fotos; algunas facetas más que no conocía de Lima.


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

excelente el thread te has lucido Claudita....la ultima foto chevere...me da una sensación de relax, calma...paz.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

awww! el parque de la reserva!!! lo maximo! y la ultima foto del sunset tambien


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


>


y esto? donde es?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

San Lorenzo, El Frontón, Cabinzas, Islas Palominos, sólo falta el Camotal, en La Punta.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

las fotos estan de primera!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:drool: Lima tan espectacular como siempre.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Lima, la majestuosa; excelentes fotos, Claudia.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Qué gran recopilación Claudia!! Buenísima.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Goethe Institut de Jesús María me encanta....*

qué buena la toma aérea !!!!


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Me encantan las fotos...Lima se ve lindaa


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

CLAUDIA!! :master::master: la recopilación está de lujo, el circuito del agua es simplemente majestuoso, tiene un amplio potencial fotográfico para explotar... también me fascinó el sunset de la isla San Lorenzo y Frontón... Excelente manera de recibir el 2009 kay:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias a to2 por sus comentarios y feliz año para todos luego subiré más fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

up


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

todo lo q sea para pasar a la siguiente pag q triste :bash::lol:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


>


:lol: El capitán de ese barco está más perdido que persona honrada en el congreso. :lol:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

CENRIQ said:


> Claudita....te faltan fotos de las playas...Lima no es solo edificios


Hay pocas trataré de subir algunas(si te fijas si puse algunas). Gracias por los comentarios


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Iglesia Corazón de Maria al fin restaurada


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Las dos primeras son un incendio para los ojos!!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Maravillosa foto !!!!*

Clau : Tu thread está para sacarse el sombrero !!!!.... ésta foto me encanta,pues bien sabes que las Casas Tudor para mi son un deleite visual ...me apena saber que la calle Dos de Mayo se ha visto perjudicada con tanta combi,los vecinos están que estallan !!!!... felízmente es una calle ancha...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Su silueta es impresionante, pero con colores algo más decentes, esa iglesia de Magdalena merecería un 10.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

up


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

jos18g said:


> Iglesia Corazón de Maria al fin restaurada


Me encanta "La Cùpula", un 10!!! ... no se por què se me viene a la mente Estambul ...XD


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

jos18g said:


> Iglesia Corazón de Maria al fin restaurada


Dios pero que se está incendiando o que??? Un color más claro pues señor alcalde Allison, o a lo mejor es pintura al agua de esa que se decolora en un sólo verano hno: Por lo demás este ícono es bellísimo.



*ClauDia* said:


> up


Tremendo huecazo en el terreno de Choquehuanca con Camino Real  que lastima, por las puras demolieron el colegio Maristas...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

dannyhighrise said:


> Dios pero que se está incendiando o que??? Un color más claro pues señor alcalde Allison, o a lo mejor es pintura al agua de esa que se decolora en un sólo verano hno: Por lo demás este ícono es bellísimo.


Aunque esos colores son recontra fuertes no me molestan. Esa iglesia siempre ha tenido esos colores.


----------



## pardote (Nov 20, 2008)

Muy bacanas todas las fotografias de la ciudad de Lima, tiene una arquitectura impresionante y muy bella---deseo conocer esta hermsosa ciudad pronto

saludos hermanos peruanos desde la bella atenas suramericana---Bogotá D.C.----en el pais mas maravilloso del mundo-----COLOMBIA--------


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me encanta "La Cùpula", un 10!!! ... no se por què se me viene a la mente Estambul ...XD


Que dices xD? Estambul es una zona Musulmana e Iglesias como esta no las hay, alla tienen los Moshes derrepente te parecera al Templo de Santa Sofia que tiene cupulas pero es total diferente, mas bien en Roma hay muchas iglesias catolicas como esta iglesia Corazon de Maria....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lightton said:


> Que dices xD? Estambul es una zona Musulmana e Iglesias como esta no las hay, alla tienen los Moshes derrepente te parecera al Templo de Santa Sofia que tiene cupulas pero es total diferente, mas bien en Roma hay muchas iglesias catolicas como esta iglesia Corazon de Maria....


X eso escribì ... "no se" ... sobre Sta Sofìa ... tambien se me hace algo ... quizàs ... un ligero suspiro parecida.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

fotoblogger


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Clau, ¡chévere la actualización! Me encantó la casa con el pino enorme, y ese camino a Pasamayo me hizo recordar al Correcaminos...¡beep beep! :lol:

La foto de la iglesia Corazón de María debería al thread del Perú Pintoresco, jejeje...

¡Saludotes, Claudiña! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos 



Canelita said:


> La foto de la iglesia Corazón de María debería al thread del Perú Pintoresco, jejeje...
> 
> ¡Saludotes, Claudiña! :cheers:


No es para tanto, creo que esa foto ha sido photoshopeada, en persona "La Cùpula" luce muy bien


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Si lo dices tú, Andrés, te creo. Ah, debe ser entonces una de esas fotos con tratamiento de HDR que súper-saturan las imágenes... 



Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> No es para tanto, creo que esa foto ha sido photoshopeada, en persona "La Cùpula" luce muy bien


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Si lo dices tú, Andrés, te creo. Ah, debe ser entonces una de esas fotos con tratamiento de HDR que súper-saturan las imágenes...


Bueno fìjate en el cielo no mas ... y pues, hay quienes les gusta los colores ... hay quienes no ... yo soy de los que le fascina :colgate:

Tengo derecho a estar un poco loco no??? :nuts: :lol:

Salu2 Estimada


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Esa foto está retocada, no más miren ese cielo ...*



pacolam said:


> Aunque esos colores son recontra fuertes no me molestan. Esa iglesia siempre ha tenido esos colores.


:yes: la iglesia siempre tuvo esos colores, pero claro que en la realidad no están tan chillones como en esta foto ....



Canelita said:


> Clau, ¡chévere la actualización! Me encantó la casa con el pino enorme, y ese camino a Pasamayo me hizo recordar al Correcaminos...¡beep beep! :lol:
> 
> La foto de la iglesia Corazón de María debería al thread del Perú Pintoresco, jejeje...
> 
> ¡Saludotes, Claudiña! :cheers:


No, nada que ver, la iglesia hoy luce mejor que nunca, esa foto la desmerece ....



Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> No es para tanto, creo que esa foto ha sido photoshopeada, en persona "La Cùpula" luce muy bien


:yes:^^


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> X eso escribì ... "no se" ... sobre Sta Sofìa ... tambien se me hace algo ... quizàs ... un ligero suspiro parecida.


Ok Ok! No hay problemas, pero si vieras lo lindo y pintoresco que es Estambul.
A propo, la Iglesia Corazon de Maria, luce mejor de lo que estaba, pero esos colores esperemos que se tornen mas palidos este verano jejehno:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


>


Me gustó esta foto, el campo de marte es uno de los parques que más me gusta. Si no fuera por esa feria que hay en una de las puertas sería mejor


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

En esa foto la zona del Campo de Marte se ve muy bien, muy apropiada para los edificios que se están construyendo alrededor.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ESA ULTIMA FOTO ESTA SUPER


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias aun me quedan varias fotos asi que...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

El Campo de Marte pronto va a parecer el Golf de San Isidro, yo estoy en contra, no quiero que lo abarroten con un montón de edificios altos y repetitivos... 

PD.: Claudia, ahora el cholito!! hno: Antes prefiero que regrese Tula


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lindas edificios en las últimas fotos. Ese Metro quedó bastante bien aunque para construirlo fue muy injusta la acción del alcalde de incendiar el mercadillo que tenía al frente (hoy son los estacionamientos).


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

dannyhighrise said:


> El Campo de Marte pronto va a parecer el Golf de San Isidro, yo estoy en contra, no quiero que lo abarroten con un montón de edificios altos y repetitivos...
> 
> PD.: Claudia, ahora el cholito!! hno: Antes prefiero que regrese Tula


Jajaja algun diseño interesante harán... esperemos (?)

Pd: ya lo saqué :nuts::lol:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Subiendo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La fachada del Colegio Marìa Auxiliadora luce descuidada


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Claudia, ya te estabas haciendo extrañar


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encantó la del Campo de Marte.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Está bacan la del Campo de Marte, que grande se ve desde lo alto.*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


>


Precioso monumento. Es bastante alto, además; me pregunto cuánto mide.

La foto del Campo de Marte: cómo no gustarme tanto verdor en una sola imagen.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ 30 metros? Esa foto del Campo de Marte está... :drool: :drool: Envidio sobretodo a los residentes del edificio Nazca y BuenaVista, como quisiera vivir allí


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

y esta foto en que parte de Lima esta este Metro? av.?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ En Barranco, en la Av. Grau. Fue hasta hace unos años el Mercado Central de Barranco.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Claudia tu tambien quieres sticky?


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

jos18g said:


> y esta foto en que parte de Lima esta este Metro? av.?


wow!! parece que respetaron la arquitectura del MErcado central de Barranco increible!!!.
El Metro que esta en el centro de Lima por Emancipacion parece que tambien es interesante, por el respeto a su estructura original si no me equivoco fue del arquitecto Enrique seoane.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Nrik said:


> wow!! parece que respetaron la arquitectura del MErcado central de Barranco increible!!!.
> El Metro que esta en el centro de Lima por Emancipacion parece que tambien es interesante, por el respeto a su estructura original si no me equivoco fue del arquitecto Enrique seoane.


como es el edel centro de Lima tienes fotos?


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ desafortunadamente no tengo fotos, pero haber si alguien se da una vuelta y toma fotos de ese edificio que fue un banco, obra del arq. Enrique Seoane y ahora es un super o hipermercado metro


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Clau, qué excelentes las últimas fotos, la del Campo de Marte: ¡¡¡WOW!!!

Espero que los mercados no desaparezcan, tienen un encanto especial. Aquí no hay (sólo algunos al aire libre que operan una vez a la semana, pero no es lo mismo), extraño mucho eso del Perú, los mercados...


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

*ClauDia* said:


> Subiendo


LIMONTA KORAZON!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Levanten la mano los que creen que el campo de marte tiene potencial para convertirse en otro Golf de san Isidro ... ( La estoy levantando ). Talvez a la misma clase, pero el mismo concepto.

Oh, no se ustedes, pero a mi me gusta el edificio de la FAP


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Muy buenas fotos........


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Exrexnotex said:


> Levanten la mano los que creen que el campo de marte tiene potencial para convertirse en otro Golf de san Isidro ... ( La estoy levantando ). Talvez a la misma clase, pero el mismo concepto.
> 
> Oh, no se ustedes, pero a mi me gusta el edificio de la FAP


_"Que levante la mano..."_ :colgate: Prefiero que se quede así, a menos que construyan edificios chéveres, algo así como un "green building" le vendría bien  Sobre el edificio FAP pues siempre me pareció uno de los edificios más sólidos de Lima, como acorazado :nuts:... 



*ClauDia* said:


>


^^ OH MY GOD!!! :eek2::eek2:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La foto de Cerro Azul está excelente!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

te excedes Claudia... muy buenas las fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias por los que aun siguen el tema


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La casa de la 2da foto es muy bonita.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Son tus fotos?

Son muy buenas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

No no son mias, en la 1era página aparece el link de la web de donde las he sacado.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Pucha, en ese quiosco yo compraba mi periódico casi todos los días. Ahora cuando voy de vacaciones le compro al pata un ejemplar de casi todo lo q tiene... se alegra cade vez q me ve. xD


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Esta recopilación de foto es EXQUISITA!!! Deliciosa!!! SORPRENDENTE!!! Encantadora!!!

MAgnifico trabajo Claudia se te agradece por el alucinante compendio, practicamente me he descargado todas y cada una de tus fotos...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias Anly por valorar tanto este thread en un rato traigo mas fotos!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

--->


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

----->


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Listo:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué hermoso atardecer.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Si no me equivoco el monumento de la cuarta foto era el que estuvo en el Óvalo 
Gutiérrez hace tiempo...

Excelente selección de fotos!


----------

